

Find out if you got into Startup School 2011 before emails are sent today - alex1
http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp

======
mishmax
It looks like this is legit...I did not apply last year (or any year), but I
did this year, and now it says I'm in.

I created a test account to test it out and it says that test account is not
in. So it seems valid :)

------
anktenn
I am getting a message saying we have no record of application from you? Is
there any bug in the system?

------
neoveller
Is this perhaps old, from last year's results?

------
aherlambang
would like to get a confirmation whether this is valid or not?

